# Your greatest piece



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

As the name of the thread suggests this is about "you" and your greatest work to date. So get taking pics or painting your next piece but put it here so we can see. 

This thread will be a nice place for people to look through to see all the great work we are doing here from are conversions to whole armies down to are fantastic painted HQ's that scream for attention when placed on the gaming board. With so many peoples work in one place you'll be nothing but inspired.


Lets inspire k:


Warpath


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

my greatest piece? is prob this little fellow...


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

That is gorgeous! How the hell did you get it to balance though?

Dragonlover


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey Dark not seen you about for a while, i love what you did with this and i still can't belive i've not seen it in person yet it really is a great job and a excellent mini to kick off this thread.

Cheers fella

Warpath


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Darkmessiah said:


> my greatest piece? is prob this little fellow...


Damn, DM, that looks damn sweet! :so_happy:

I'm no great painter, so there's nothing extraordinary about it, but my greatest piece must be my Chaplain. However, I expect the characters in my future Khorne army to greatly exceed them.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

*Tough choice*

I don't know what mine is... I don't think that I have one that I think is painted well enough to call it my favorite. However, this one gets alot of attention so I will post it.











DM-Nice Wraithlord by the way!k:


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree with Dark. I've seen that wraithlord lots of times and every time I was dumbstruck. I love it.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Probably the one I just finished painting lol


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

This is my best creation to date












DM, I have said it before and I will say it again, that is a fantastic model, from the pose to the paint.


Fist, I love that Dread. Just awesome. You ARE going to enter that in the current Open Category right?:threaten:


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Geez, Wraith had to pull out the big guns. k:

*--EDIT-- *

Wraith, even after watching the W.I.P. and seeing that beaut about 20 times, I was just stunned again-- I never saw how superb that white loin cloth is. That thing is immaculate, damn.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Holy shit its Anphicar!!!! Jumped up outta nowhere and scared the beejeesus outta me :laugh:


Thanks Anph, I am glad you like it.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey anph, great to have you back. thats soem awesome work there, all of you. this next guy aint my best to date, but its all i got at the moment. he pales in comparison to the previous work though. hopefully my next guy will be a step up



















and his counterpart


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, I would say my best paintjob is Lord Zadakiel, my Word Bearers CSM Lord. 

But, seeing as the only painted mini besides my IGAC army that I have with me right now is my heavily glued Word Bearers LR. You'll have to put up with that.

Basic 3/4 front shot.













































Close-up of the altar.









-Dirge


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

tis a quality peice of work that wraith, it really is..

slightly off but on topic, i thought this topic over on oz painters forum may inspire alot of people, Minis That are Cool From Around the World


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks DM.

Xeno: there is nothing wrong with that model in my eyes

Dirge: I like those dozer blades (and the rest of course), that is a cool idea.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Dark messiah that link was awesome I am truly stunned by the figs on show there :shok::shok::shok::shok:


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm with Anph. I'm still stunned at that Prince. Just woah.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That link DM provided makes me sad. I can't even come close to that level of painting


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

dont get too down hearted, enither can i :laugh: check out their articles section, great stuff, the guys on their are friendly, iv learnt alot by being on their


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

That's ridiculous. Maybe GW should just walk in with a BAG of GDs. 

-Dirge


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Right now, my greatest is the Emperor's Champion I mentioned earlier, all challengy from rocky outcrop with wind blowing cloak around. I've taken the model apart for painting, but still don't trust my meagre skills enough to paint the guy without ruining the aura of epic it presents. That's what I hate, being very good in the modelling stage but mediocre with a brush.

My soon-to-be greatest mini will be the Chaos Lord I've mentioned as well, with the sentient chains, and the guardsmen and the horrible violence. It just takes ages to do since for one bit I have to glue the indidivual chain links to keep them in place.


----------



## uriel ventures (Aug 5, 2008)

well looking what i have in front of me 

this has to be my favorate model to date

my space marine terminator sargent


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

This is probably my best, its going to Games day with me.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work here everybody. I like the dread there AA.

Here is my most favorite piece of work, not sure if its my best though.


































And the inside


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

My best IMO would have to be this guy.


----------



## Veritax (Sep 20, 2008)

Prolly not the best work I have ever done but definatly the most fun.
Took an old ral parth thing and just went nuts with GS,bits and just stuff.
Just felt like making a chaos spawn outa my bits box.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmm my greatest piece, thats not an easy one to be honest,bat the moment i go for this one








and my chaos termie lord


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

This chap is the best mini I feel that ive painted to date, most of my stuff is painted for gaming but this was painted for a competition - alas he didint win any prizes (but I did learn some valuable lessions painting him and entering him!).


















Enjoy guys.

Munky


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats rather awesome Munky!

Nice Chaos Lord fynn.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

cheers humakt, love the rhino and the detail inside it.
some great pics here, make my efferts look naff.................lol


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Im sure your work isnt naff you have spent time and effort on creating something, regardless of skill or experience the effort is what counts.
This thread isnt about who is best but its purpose is to inspire people to push themselves to new places and techniques.
As I said above I learnt some good lessons from my mini, I tried "layering" for the first time properly on a mini and thats what the result was. In fact Im learning everyday which is the coolest thing ever! :wink:


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Amazing stuff everyone. My current best is my Chaos Terminator Lord Zufor from forge world. Not as good as the rest on here, but I'm happy with the final look.














































The cloak looks a lot better in person. I'm very pleased with this, as its my first attempt at wet blending. Also, (on the whole thing), yay for GW washes!

Hope you guys like!

Edit: Just noticed the red straps on the loin cloth need tidying up.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I love that model personally and congrats on the paintjob very cool.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Munky said:


> I love that model personally and congrats on the paintjob very cool.


Thanks. Coming from you that means a lot (I've been watching your Tale of Four Gamers thread, v. cool nids). Gotta admit, its seeing others work on here (your own included), that makes me want to improve and try new things.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Coolmini says this one is my best overall. I personally think I can narrow it down to a few.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

For me it would currently be this dwarf lord as it was my first attempt at NMM:










But i'm still very fond of my Drushi Annointed... though When i finally decide on a cohesive chaos colour scheme i may well repaint the rider as he clashes a little:


----------



## ghazgar (Jun 8, 2009)

wow some insanely well painted models guys, very nicely done might have to chuck something up of mine tomorrow if i can find something painted well enough anyway lol


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Some of you have seen it, this is my best piece to date but I am working on soemthing to takes it place right now.


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

the.alleycat.uk said:


> For me it would currently be this dwarf lord as it was my first attempt at NMM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i personally love the drushi , colours seem to go really well 
btw you guys are all amazing painters compared to me but atleast i can aspire to be like you guys , maybe one day lol


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Chaoz94 said:


> i personally love the drushi , colours seem to go really well
> btw you guys are all amazing painters compared to me but atleast i can aspire to be like you guys , maybe one day lol


It's really just about practice, i am in no way intrinsically artistic or talented.

Picking up tips from painters you like is also really helpful, after reading a few recent threads i'm loving the effects from GW's new washes and fully intend to pick some up.

[also due to reading threads i'm tempted by an airbrush... am trying very hard to resist the lure.]


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow! It's been a long time since I've seen this thread around. The pic that I submitted when it was first started is a bit out of date now..., So I'll post the rhino that I am sending up to Games Day this year. 


























Like Djinn, I've already posted this elsewhere but I feel that this is my best work to date.:victory:


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

> So I'll post the rhino that I am sending up to Games Day this year.


Is that the GD Toronto?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah I have to go with Fist and post an update. This is now my best scoring model, made first cut in the GD last year.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Amazing work on that Sorcerer Wraithlord, simply stunning. I may have to confiscate that idea for my own sorcerer that I plan on making.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

I approve of this thread its a nice way to see people's work. One thing i particularly liked was seeing how much Damnedfist and Wraithlord have improved from the beginning of the thread till recently, its a marked difference.

The model im most proud of is my tsons dreadnought, 3 weeks worth of painting for about 4hours a night and et voila my centrepiece for my army.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Simply stunning Moo, fantastic nmm


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

this is mine... no where near the qualities of others but its my best painted mini so far and im really proud of my improvedments (ignore the one on the left its still being painted)








and back


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

*Mega beastie*

This is my present favourite, still have not figured out balanced stats (sigh) for it so have not gamed it yet.


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, Honestly im not sure why im posting this when looking at everyone elses Pictures!
But heres my favourite 2 Pieces:

Alaitoc Autrach: (finished yesterday ^^)









And My AoBR Warboss "Lugnut McWAAAGHstien" (Not a great picture sorry)








Yes, He has Camo Trousers.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

How do you get pics onto Heresy?


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

moo said:


> I approve of this thread its a nice way to see people's work. One thing i particularly liked was seeing how much Damnedfist and Wraithlord have improved from the beginning of the thread till recently, its a marked difference.
> 
> The model im most proud of is my tsons dreadnought, 3 weeks worth of painting for about 4hours a night and et voila my centrepiece for my army.


dude thats fucking amazing , your nmm is epic 
+rep 


chaoz


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Chaoz94
Quote:


> your nmm is epic


I've traveled the net far and wide and I have yet to find anyone who's NMM stacks up to Moo's. Epic is and understatement!


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Lol nah mine still needs work, should check out ana and artur's nmm on Chest of Colors, i think their style has a much better NMM finish then mine  Well that's where i draw my inspiration from, oh and the great Vince Hudon (aka Silphid on CMON), his tutorial on his winning entry over on bolter and chainsword is just amazing. Lots of other artists out there with more skill at it then me  on CMON look for Alexi Z, Brokenblade, Razza, Derwish and Cyril. I think 90% of those i mentioned are golden demon winners.... the others work for the Eavy metal team 

Still thanks for the nice comments ^^ just gotta keep practicing and maybe one day i'll have a nice little golden statue too. (Actually i'd settle for any prize lol, even a badge )


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

I was thinking halfway through you post that 'Dude, they are Golden Deamon-winners!' and then I read the rest. At least you don't have low ambitions! k:

Oh, btw, while it's not as great as Ana's models, I bet you could show up just about anywhere and get a prize for that model! It! Is! Simply! Amazing! 
(Although the style is very unlike the Golden Deamon-winners painting... yours is more cartooney than most :grin


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Umm well my greatest piece is NOT a GW figure. It is a 54mm Figure by Andrea of a French Grenadier in a pose that made me have to buy it. He is fighting in Russia. Anyway, he was my first real attempt at blending and shading in a more dramatic way, also my first attempt at using Vallejo paints so he is an accomplishment. If I had the figure still I can see where I can improve on it now and would do so, but I still am very proud of this guy:


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Mordeth said:


> I was thinking halfway through you post that 'Dude, they are Golden Deamon-winners!' and then I read the rest. At least you don't have low ambitions! k:
> 
> Oh, btw, while it's not as great as Ana's models, I bet you could show up just about anywhere and get a prize for that model! It! Is! Simply! Amazing!
> (Although the style is very unlike the Golden Deamon-winners painting... yours is more cartooney than most :grin


hehe, well its good to draw inspiration from the best i think. I paint more for fun then competitions but if i have something to enter when i go to gamesday this year then i'll enter it. But i'd rather have a style of my own that others recognise then just one that looks like everyone else's stuff. Just gotta keep practicing. 

Oh and for those who want to see Vince Hudon's tutorial :http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?showtopic=105449 this link will take you to it. Amazing piece when i first saw it my jaw dropped  his nmm is something i want to be able to achieve.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

AMAZING TUTORIAL!!!
Thx a bunch Moo, that link was worth the models weight in gold! gonna HAVE to try some of the techniques sometime!


----------

